# Cherub Newbie



## Shakey (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Hoping to receive A Fracino Cherub this week. My only experience so far has been with a Gaggia Classic. Any Cherub-specific advice for a Newbie?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Shakey, I'm in the boat with you! Hoping to receive my Fracino Cherub next week. My experience has been with a Francis Francis X1 and a Rancilio Silvia. Feel a bit apprehensive about my new machine - been amusing myself with my new Mazzer SJ grinder. Missing decent coffee now.....


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Probably flush a couple of litres through the boiler and hx circuit before first use to remove any old water left in from testing


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Have a look at the seattle coffee gear videos on YouTube for the rocket cellini classic. It's basically the same kind of machine, and will give you some idea of how you might go about using the cherub.

Reality is its a nice simple machine from a users perspective. Flush it through thoroughly on first use with a good tanks worth of water, let it heat up for an hour, and then before pulling a shot, a quick flush from the head. Otherwise the machine will take care of itself.

Here is an excellent thread and good post from jimbow that should help a lot

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6066-Fracino-Cherub-Instructions


----------

